# reel repair



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a reel repair shop in the Cleveland area? I have an old Quick 1000 reel that needs some work.

thanks,
JM


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Without a doubt..the Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I dropped it off at the Rodmaker's shop this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## Billy the goat (Dec 9, 2019)

Is this place still open for business ?

thanks
Billy


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

they have been closed a few years now


----------



## Billy the goat (Dec 9, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Billy the goat said:


> Is this place still open for business ?
> 
> thanks
> Billy


There is a member here named leeabu that I believe does repairs on reels. You can try and send him a pm.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I am in Akron. I can help with most all reel problems.


----------



## ctownchris (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in Strongsville, I service Erie Outfitters for Craig.


----------



## ctownchris (Mar 10, 2012)

I am listed in Bait, Tackle, Taxidermy Market place here in OGF.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

And for what it’s worth, ^^^^ this guy is extremely knowledgeable and I’ve been beyond pleased with his work !!


----------

